# Nespresso vs. Gaggia et al.



## m__k (Oct 24, 2011)

Guys,

I've started to get into espresso quite a bit now and was keen on getting a decent setup, and and after a lot of assitance from some of you here narrowed down on a Gaggia Classic with an Iberital Mc2 grinder.

Having decided that, was in Selfridges this weekend with the wife and saw a demo for a Gaggia Classic and also for a Nespresso - and the crema on the Nespresso was significantly more than the Gaggia or even at a Costa or Starbucks.

Having been a french press / drip lover for a while I truly appreciate the taste of freshly ground beans, but I was just thinking - if I spend some time practising and getting to know the Gaggia - with freshly ground beans and an MC2 - should the crema and overall results be better than a Nespresso?


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

the myth that crema is the sign of a good shoot is misleading







a good espresso will gave a decent crema, but so will rubbish. Also, the crema on nespresso is naff in my opinion. It looks ok, if a but blonde, but its texture is wrong and it holds no flavor.

But yes, truth is that a good grinder and a gaggia classic and FRESH beans, will give you a good crema and FAR tastier than nespresso. Also, you have more options open. Nespresso is not for coffee lovers in my opinion. My sister has one, and every cup is lifeless ;(


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I've written about this a few times (here, here, here). But in brief here's the scoop, as I see it:

Nespresso makes a pretty good drink, very reliably, time after time, with very little effort. And for all practical purposes, the little capsules never go stale.

You can get a better drink out of a Gaggia Classic, but most people (not most people here, I hasten to add, just 'most people') won't. Because to make a better drink than Nespresso, you basically have to become a real barista. You have to become something of a coffee nutter, like us. You have to buy fresh beans on a regular basis. You have to grind them yourself. You have to get good at little skills like dosing, leveling and tamping, and you have to do all of these things consistently, not just once in a while when you feel like making extra special effort.

If you are not a coffee nutter, willing (nay, eager) to do all those things, fairly obsessively, in order to get your coffee just-so, then the Gaggia will, in general, produce less-tasty results than the Nespresso (and can easily produce downright-bad drinks). And the Gaggia will always be more effort to use and clean up than the Nespresso.

If you simply want pretty decent drinks and not a new hobby, I'd suggest the Nespresso.

If you do see yourself being or becoming at least something of a coffee hobbyist, then the Gaggia will serve you well. But buying it will be only the beginning of your journey.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I feel im in a good position to talk about these as I have just bought a Magimix M190 MILK Limousine Black for our Gym. An espresso machine would never have been used correctly there.










I really do think these machines are as close to a proper expresso machine but without the soul as you produce a shot then froth your milk. But above is spot on. If you dont want making coffee to become a hobby which you get better and enjoy coffee more then the Nespresso is fine. For my wife i make her Lattes with fully kimmed milk and you cant get a more natural latte than fresh beans and fresh milk... nothing else added....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 12, 2015)

PaulN said:


> Well I feel im in a good position to talk about these as I have just bought a Magimix M190 MILK Limousine Black for our Gym. An espresso machine would never have been used correctly there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good read.

Ive had the manual espresso and grinder, which was fine when i was 'keen'.. as time went on I needed more speed, so went £1000 bean to cup.. and it was awesome but like italian cars, unreliable.

Ive ordered a Nespresso as above, as a) dont drink milk drinks, b) want a single Lungo /long espresso shot 99% of the time.

As the bean to cup died, and the missus doesn't want the mess and hassle of the portafilter/grinding, we're giving it a shot.

Ive also had some terrible shots from the Silva - worse than drip, no crema - if youv enot got the time or patience its no fun.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

there is an environmental issue as well for nespresso - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35605927

Cant be recycled, and for every capsule there is 6g of coffee with 3g of packaging - for many users this is not a consideration for others it is - just my 10pence worth









and just 6g of coffee in a shot! - Dam you Nescafe and your Gareth Hunt shaking mellow bird making coffee nightmares of my childhood !!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> there is an environmental issue as well for nespresso - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35605927
> 
> Cant be recycled, and for every capsule there is 6g of coffee with 3g of packaging - for many users this is not a consideration for others it is - just my 10pence worth
> 
> ...


Indeed, the construction of the pods & subsequent waste is an issue, but few folk talk about the waste in water & coffee with semi auto espresso machines.

6g of coffee per shot is irrelevant really, other than you might need multiple shots (& commensurate waste, cost) for a mugfull, in terms of getting a certain amount of beverage, from a given amount of coffee, Nespresso is actually very efficient.


----------



## mavis.d (Oct 18, 2016)

Just joined so please don't take my word for anything!

I've a Nespresso machine for the last 3+ years and it constantly gives good results very quickly, but I have decided to move up to something a bit more serious. I used to have a sandwich shop with a 2 group machine and still miss making coffee not sandwiches though!


----------

